

Why JAVA is the most strategic programming language to learn? - breiner
http://www.oded.us/2012/04/java-most-strategic-programming.html

======
Hexx
Wouldn't the most strategic programming language to learn be the one that is
the next Java?

Learning one language is unacceptable. There are many different tools to use
that are way better than Java in different circumstances. Not to mention you
can learn things that Java doesn't even start to handle.

IMO... if you're going to learn one language. Learn JavaScript. It's not the
nicest or coolest but it is on almost every device in the world. You're
diagram is now null and void.

